# PSI Turncrafter Pro VS



## musky (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all, I am new to the sight. I have been looking to buy a lathe for a while now. I use to turn some fishing lures on an old lathe years ago, and wanting to get back into turning. I think I am going to go with a midi/mini lathe for now so I can go ahead and buy one without having to save for a year or so. Most of what I want to turn I can do on one of these anyways. I really like the jet 1220 but I could only afford the lathe and nothing else with it. I have been searching online for a couple of weeks now and the best deal I could find in my opinion is the PSI Turncrafter Pro VS. It seems to have gotten pretty good reviews from some other message boards. I found it on Amazon for $246 with free shipping. Does any of you have an opinion on this lathe or know a better deal on this or another lathe out there. At this price I could afford the sharpening set, grinder and maybe even a chuck to go with it. 

Thanks


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Musky,
I take it you're a fisherman. My buddy has the lathe you mentioned above and is very happy with it. Probably not a bad way to go if it frees up some money for a chuck. You'll definitely want one of those. If you want to save some money on a chuck, Penn state has one I believe they call the barracuda (sorry, no politics intended). It is sized for the smaller lathes and comes with four sets of jaws to go with it. I have one on my smaller jet and it works fine. I think I caught it on sale for around 159.00 and as a bonus they threw in a set of the bowl jaws with the rubber buggy baby bumpers on it to hold the large end of a bowl while you finish the bottom of it. Pretty good deal and no complaints.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*woodturning*

That sounds like a good deal,but if your funds are tight you can get just the chuck from these folks for 49.99.There decent little chucks and Tim is a pretty nice guy to deal with*T.V. Geist Manufacturing*, *Inc*. 
Ken


----------

